# What's the risk with bonus weeks?



## kinghuang (May 27, 2015)

The FAQ has this short blurb about using Bonus Weeks for family and friends.



> *Can I use Bonus Weeks for family and friends?*
> Yes — however, when you do this, YOU take responsibility for their actions while using the timeshare accommodation. Know your guests well.



What does that mean? What can happen if I book a Bonus Week for some friends?


----------



## tschwa2 (May 27, 2015)

Bonus week have the same risks as exchange weeks or really even letting family or friends use your home week.  Although most resorts take a cc for incidentals if available, and for damages, if your guests totally trashes the place, orders thousands of dollars in spa treatments, and then skips out after either cancelling the CC or using a stolen cc, the resort will come after you as the exchange company account holder to make good on any unpaid bill or damages.


----------



## kinghuang (May 27, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> Bonus week have the same risks as exchange weeks or really even letting family or friends use your home week.  Although most resorts take a cc for incidentals if available, and for damages, if your guests totally trashes the place, orders thousands of dollars in spa treatments, and then skips out after either cancelling the CC or using a stolen cc, the resort will come after you as the exchange company account holder to make good on any unpaid bill or damages.



Ah, ok. So, it's the same risk as any other week. The FAQ made it sound like there was additional risk associated with Bonus Weeks!


----------

